# opinions on laptop keyboard



## stingerash (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont know much about computers. But my keyboard on my laptop is dirty I believe. All the keys are all stuck. I tried using dust off compressed gas but it didnt seem to unstick them. Can I take the keys off the keyboard... When i was using the dust off, one key fell off and the litle rubber thing came off as well. I put it back on and the key and it seemed fine... so that made me want to take all the keys off to clean it but im really nervous. Do you think I should and if so, how do i go about doing it???? is this too big of a job for me hehe !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All the keys are stuck? Did you spill something on the keyboard? If you plan on taking all the keys off, I'd take a picture first. It's amazing how the odd-ball key locations tend to slip your mind. 

If something was spilled on the keyboard, and it's been there for some time, you may be facing a new keyboard purchase.

FWIW, I've removed all the keys from a keyboard and managed to get it back together. Depending on the exact construction of the keyboard, you may actually be able to wash it once the keys are off. If it's the little dome plastic switches, washing isn't recommended, but the hall effect keyboards stand up good to a wash job.


----------



## stingerash (Feb 2, 2008)

I spilled something on the left side of it about a week after I got it. After that, none of it worked. That was two years ago. However, now a lot of the keys work, and most the of keys that don't are on the right side of it which I dont understand. Anyhow, I havent spilled anything since then but they all are like stuck together and make like a crunch noise haha. I currently use another keyboard but I would like to try and see what I can do. Bc a lof of the keys work. If I were to take it apart.. how do I pop the keys out? and do they just go back on

Thanks again your such a great help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For the laptops I've worked on, the keys just pry off. I gently rock them side to side to get them started. They just press back in place, you've already tested that capability.


----------



## Caff (Feb 13, 2008)

if it is really bad you may just want to remove the keyboard completely than clean it thouroughly, at which point you must let it dry completely. it may still be wet internaly so use compressed air to dry it off inside before putting it back or you will damage something possibly.


----------



## AlphaBOB (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know if you have already tryed to remove keys from your keyboard on the laptop but if you havent I do not recommend doing so... The design on most every laptop keyboard is just ridiculas because everything underneith your key is thin plastic...removing could damage the tiny flange pieces off the ( X ) design. Which is required to keep the key in place. Chances are your problem is that dust/debree has gotten into a rubber boot located directly under your key. That rubber boot is what gives your keys the springy feel and whatnot. If you do manage to remove the keys with no damage done, I would take a safety pin and just move it around the rubber boot to get any debree lose. Then use your compressed air to get rid of it. Make sure the compressed air is not held upside down or for extended periods of time because you may cause damage to your board. Chances are a piece is going to get broken in the process and your going to end up purchasing a new keyboard anyways so why not cut out the middle man and just buy a new keyboard....call your manf and order one, they are normally around $50 and if your laptop isnt a vaio then the installation should be relativly painless.


----------

